# [SOLVED] Praca

## mrhe

Hej

Praca dla fanatyka gentoo, pod Krakowem. 

Może ktoś chętny albo zna kogoś kto szuka.Last edited by mrhe on Sat Feb 23, 2019 4:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrhe

Płaca 3000-6000k PLN, cały etat, umowa B2B.

----------

## madman

 *mrhe wrote:*   

> Płaca 3000-6000k PLN, cały etat, umowa B2B.

 

6k to powinna być dolna granica widełek, nie górna. 

Z całym szacunkiem, oferta jest do dupy.

Dla faktury 6k PLN netto F/V po odliczeniu zusu i podatku zostaje na koncie 4150 zł.

Dla 3k PLN - 1700 zł.

----------

## EllCamino

Aktualne?

----------

